# ABOUT CRAGAR SUPREMES



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to buy some 14x7 cragar supremes from summit racing. I cant figure what part number is for the reversed offset.I want the deep dish look for my 64 impala. Any help would be great.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

If your going thru summit cragar doesn't do the supremes it U.S. Wheel, 48 Series, this should be what you want

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/USW-48-4709R/

this one is a 1.875" back spacing, the other is 3.5" back spacing


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

I know you said 14x7 but if your interested I got a set of 13" reversed Supremes for $475 Buyer pays shipping. Three of them have caps and one of them has a tire but it will need to be replaced soon. Here's a pic of one of them.






If you want more pics or info pm or call me at (720)276-1905.


TOPPLESS86 said:


> I want to buy some 14x7 cragar supremes from summit racing. I cant figure what part number is for the reversed offset.I want the deep dish look for my 64 impala. Any help would be great.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the cragar brand looks better than the us supreme. Would one of these work too. http://www.summitracing.com/search/...heel-Diameter/14-in/?Ns=Rank|Asc&autoview=SKU


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

Lots_a_lows said:


> I know you said 14x7 but if your interested I got a set of 13" reversed Supremes for $475 Buyer pays shipping. Three of them have caps and one of them has a tire but it will need to be replaced soon. Here's a pic of one of them.
> View attachment 435737
> If you want more pics or info pm or call me at (720)276-1905.


No thanks bro. I have a new set of 14 inch 5.20's to fill.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

caprice on dz said:


> If your going thru summit cragar doesn't do the supremes it U.S. Wheel, 48 Series, this should be what you want
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/USW-48-4709R/
> 
> this one is a 1.875" back spacing, the other is 3.5" back spacing


Wish I could find a pic with this actual wheel on an impala. Do you got one?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TOPPLESS86 said:


> I think the cragar brand looks better than the us supreme. Would one of these work too. http://www.summitracing.com/search/...heel-Diameter/14-in/?Ns=Rank|Asc&autoview=SKU


HIT ME ON THE PM BRO I CAN ORDER YOU NEW 14" CRAGAR'S WHOLESALE
LMK..THANKS!


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HIT ME ON THE PM BRO I CAN ORDER YOU NEW 14" CRAGAR'S WHOLESALE
> LMK..THANKS!


Sounds good. I need time to decide for sure if I want supremes or spokes. Maybe I'll hit you up later bro.


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

TOPPLESS86 said:


> Wish I could find a pic with this actual wheel on an impala. Do you got one?


Believe these are 14's not mines.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

TOPPLESS86 said:


> I think the cragar brand looks better than the us supreme. Would one of these work too. http://www.summitracing.com/search/...heel-Diameter/14-in/?Ns=Rank|Asc&autoview=SKU


Now I see the confusion, your looking for old school cragar ss rims, I was think astro supremes, spokes are slightly different


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

3StarsNSun said:


> Believe these are 14's not mines.


Holy shit! That looks nice.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

caprice on dz said:


> Now I see the confusion, your looking for old school cragar ss rims, I was think astro supremes, spokes are slightly different


If that red 64 has the US supremes you linked me to, I like the look. Lowrider with a little muscle. Plus I heard that Cragar's are made in China and the US supremes are made in the actual USA. Now I'm leaning towards the US supremes 48's.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

This is what I'm rollin on now.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

TOPPLESS86 said:


> If that red 64 has the US supremes you linked me to, I like the look. Lowrider with a little muscle. Plus I heard that Cragar's are made in China and the US supremes are made in the actual USA. Now I'm leaning towards the US supremes 48's.


supremes were more common with the hot rods in the 60s, I think cragars and I think of this


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TOPPLESS86 said:


> If that red 64 has the US supremes you linked me to, I like the look. Lowrider with a little muscle. *Plus I heard that Cragar's are made in China and the US supremes are made in the actual USA.* Now I'm leaning towards the US supremes 48's.



VERY TRUE:thumbsup:


----------

